# foxtails in perreniel grass pasture



## hatefoxtails!

We have had an invasion of foxtails in our pasture to the point we didn't hay it this year. The foxtails are mostly on the edge of the pasture.
Has anyone had success with pre emergent herbicides in controlling foxtails? I could sure use some advice.


----------



## sedurbin

Bale it before it heads out and it makes pretty good hay as well as getting rid of most of it for next year. Foxtail needs to re-seed each year.


----------



## hatefoxtails!

By the time we realized we had a problem, it already had seed heads. It is just around the periphery. We mowed two pastures and tried to rake up the seed heads. What a job! We put some cattle in those pastures and they seems to like the cut foxtails and ate some of it. No problems with sores in their mouth that I can see so far.

The other two pastures we disked the areas where the foxtails were. Someone told us to use roundup, but I don't want to kill the perrennial grasses. Our plan in those pastures is to disk again, and plant rye grass and orchard grass.
Since foxtail needs to to come up from seed, I was trying to get some information on pre emergents. The extention agent hear has not really heard of them (!) and can't give me any good info.


----------



## rjmoses

I've used metalochlor (Prefix, Dual Magnum herbicides) and metribuzin (Sencor or Metri-Z) applied late fall after the cool season grasses have gone dormant to control foxtails and other annual grasses.

Ralph


----------



## hatefoxtails!

sedurbin said:


> Bale it before it heads out and it makes pretty good hay as well as getting rid of most of it for next year. Foxtail needs to re-seed each year.


Sorry it has taken me so long to thank you for your advice. I assumed any replies to my questions would show up on my email as well. I'm such a novice! Thanks again for responding. The foxtails are coming up again this year, but we will try to bale them before they seed out!


----------



## hatefoxtails!

rjmoses said:


> I've used metalochlor (Prefix, Dual Magnum herbicides) and metribuzin (Sencor or Metri-Z) applied late fall after the cool season grasses have gone dormant to control foxtails and other annual grasses.
> 
> Ralph


Sorry it has taken me so long to thank you for your advice. I assumed any answers to my question would come directly to my email. The foxtails are back this year. I will try one of those products this fall. Thanks again.


----------

